# HOw late can you deposit to II



## slomac (May 28, 2015)

I have a week that we cannot use.  How late before checkin can I deposit it with II?


----------



## DeniseM (May 28, 2015)

I think it's about 2 weeks, but a late deposit has poor trading power.


----------



## presley (May 28, 2015)

It is 2 weeks and it will only allow you to exchange flexchange (60 days out).


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 28, 2015)

You really want to deposit before 60 days. 59-14 is possible but with the obvious restriction. That restriction amounts to an AC, which for most people is useless.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 28, 2015)

Yes to avoid restrictions, you'll want to deposit at least 60 days in advance.



> From Interval International Buyer's Guide - http://www.intervalworld.com/iimedia/pdf/iw/buyers-guide.pdf
> 
> Deposit First Exchange Method
> 
> ...


----------



## Keep Traveling (May 29, 2015)

BUT....

The late deposits can be used for Short Exchanges and have much better length of which they can be used.

KT


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 29, 2015)

Keep Traveling said:


> BUT....
> 
> The late deposits can be used for Short Exchanges and have much better length of which they can be used.
> 
> KT



Are you saying that a "flex" restricted deposit is not limited to 59 days for short stay exchanges? Even still, short stay exchanges are not a very good deal. They are very limited and cannot be changed or cancelled. Not even within 24 hours.


----------

